# Diagrama de tv Sanyo 1420



## Raul Antonio (Jun 15, 2016)

Buen dia , si poseen diagrama de tv SANYO modelo AVM 1420MA les agradezco no encuentro la bobina de la fuente para ver las conexiones Atte. Raul ...


----------



## evilasiosouza (Jun 20, 2016)

hola Raul Antonio avm2120ma el régimen no le gustaría eso ?


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 24, 2016)

evilasiosouza dijo:


> hola Raul Antonio avm2120ma el régimen no le gustaría eso ?



Justamente en: 
http://www.tecnicosaurios.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=35747

Buenas noches, estimados compañeros. 
Tengo un tv Sanyo modelo AVM-1420MA.
El síntoma es no enciende, encontré el regulador y un transistor en la fuente que estaban en corto.
Los reemplace. Ahora solo se escucha un tip, tip continuo en la fuente.
Los voltajes en el secundario son los siguientes 96V para fly-back, 60V para pantalla. Otros voltajes 12V, 6V.
Necesito de su ayuda y el diagrama de servicio.
Gracias.

Le responden:
Aquí esta el manual de servicio.

Verificar que sea el correcto.

Chassis G6W-2120MAO Manual de servicio
Sanyo AVM-2120MA

Y el manual, currado de otra parte, y por estos lados
Quien sabe si el interesado reaparecera, pero ya queda por aca


----------

